# How to fish a hair rig



## Trophy Hunter

After snagging a few big-bruiser carp today while fishing for saugeye, I got home and started to read anything about carp fishing on the net. I understand how to tie a hair rig but can't figure on how to bait them with corn. How do you bait the hair with corn? All the resources I have seen mention boilies on a hair.

Also what the heck is a tiger nut and can you get those around here?

I'm going back out Friday and would like to try the new carpin' techniques that I digested tonight. I'll be "feeding" (chuming) and "ledgering" (dead line) w/ a hair rig. These quotes are from British terminology. I have been fishing all my life and find it amazing that I don't know the first thing about serious carpin'. It sounds like a foriegn language; spods, slings, boilies, method balls.

I've found a nice little wintering hole to tide me over until spring. Who knows? I may become a carp enthusiast. Maybe...


----------



## TimJC

Welcome to the Darkside.

To put bait on a hair you need a baiting needle. You can getting purpose built baiting needles from any domestic carp tackle dealer (Big Carp Tackle, Wacker Bait and Tackle, Resistance Tackle, etc.) or you could use something as simple as a jig head with the hook straightened out. You might also be able to find something suitable in the craft department of Walmart.

basically you slide the bait, sweet corn in this case onto the needle, or straightened jighead, then slip the hair loop onto the barb of the hook, slide the bait off the needle onto the hair, and finally add a hair stop to the end of the hair to hold the bait on (this can be a piece of plastic, blade of grass, small stick, etc).

Here is an example of the process.

Tiger nuts are also called chufa, which is something deer and turkey hunters might be familiar with.









There are two carpers in your area. My buddy Rod lives in Fairfield and Rick fishes the GMR boat ramp in Hamilton A LOT.

If you need a baiting needle I could give you one or drop one in the mail if you like. Seeing some of these strange things in person would answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Liquid Assets

Hey Tim, when fishing a hair jig what type of weight do you use. I found a sweet spot for the spring that I can use the fly rod sight fishing, but when they go to deeper water they are harder to catch with the fly rod and want to try this set up. Thanks
-Liquid Assets


----------



## TimJC

I don't use hair *jigs* so I can't really answer your question.

Trophy Hunter is asking about hair *rigs*, which are used for bait fishing for carp on the bottom (ledgering). When I ledger for carp I will use anywhere from .75oz to 6+oz, but it is usually in the 1.5oz to 3oz range.


----------



## Liquid Assets

yea my fault, I meant hair rigs! Thanks for your help Tim, I've always liked reading your posts!


----------

